# Triton Trolling Series 50W (TTS-50W) question



## Shrimpzilla (May 21, 2004)

Hello,

A buddy has two TTS-50Ws that I clean for him regularly. I'm wondering if the drag washers are supposed to be dry or wet? If wet, do they use the standard white Shimano Star drag grease? The drag washers look like the same material as was in the CuradoB or original Calcutta reels, which used a wet drag, but I'm not sure.

Also, does anyone know a source for parts for these reels? They work fine, and have been converted to two-speed by Cal's, so we'd hate to retire them just because we can't get drag washers.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Run your washers wet. Either Shimano or Cal's grease will work just fine. You should be able to find the carbon tex washers at Smooth Drag. Give them a call and talk to Dawn. They also handle Cal's grease.

http://www.smoothdrag.com/


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

If I remember correctly they came dry from the factory but I could be mistaken. 

When I first started working on reels, many moons ago, I greased one of those up like all the other drag washers and it made for one jerky drag. Since then I only applied grease to one side to prevent corrosion and salt build up between the spool and the drag washer and leave the "friction" side dry. Haven't had any complaints yet.

Maybe when Bantam gets back he can shed some more light on this.

Also, if Dawn doesn't have the Ctex DW you might be able to retrofit one from another Shimano reel. I've seen some that look like they would work perfectly.


----------



## Shrimpzilla (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I've always replaced washers the same way they come out, and they came out dry. I was wondering if Shimano changed material over the years, although they don't make these drag washers any more. These reels have a smooth drag when the washers are new, but they don't seem to stay that way long, especially when compared to the Internationals. Guess that's why Shimano doesn't make them anymore.

I appreciate the link, but I'm hesitant to use aftermarket washers. I'd appreciate any help on finding Shimano replacements.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Take some measurements of the washer and post a picture if you can. I have a few different size washers, made with the same material, that are used in the TLD's. Maybe one of those will fit.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You need to contact Glenn Pamaran of the Reel Connection. He is the man when it comes to the TTS reels and Beastmaster reels. I know he uses a different drag washer that is greased on these reels. I want to say its from one of our TLD 2 speed models but I could be mistaken. Give him a call or shoot him an email. He'll be able to help you out.

[email protected]

619-429-0997


----------



## Shrimpzilla (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, I emailed him.

Jeff


----------

